# My First Dedicated Theater Room



## Hotchip (Jan 13, 2011)

Here is a list of my equipment and some pictures. 

Theater Room

*Audio*
Receiver Sony STR-DE5300ES
Levon Audio towers, handmade in Jarrah here in Australia they have a very good warm sound. 
Morduant Short Mezzo 5 Center speaker
Steinman SMS 6 Bi-pole surround speakers. x4 
Welling WS12 Sub Woofer.

*Video *
Mitsubishi HC1100 Projector (not 1080p but still puts out a very good picture) 
Toshiba HD-XA2 HD-DVD player
Sony Blu Ray player.
110" Elite Screen

Oh and please excuse the photo quality as i am not very good with a camera. 

Front of the room.










Picture of the front left with the acoustic panel and a few of my lightsabers 










Picture of the front right, the cabinets on the wall house all my media. I painted them to stop reflections from the screen. 










Picture of the back of the room with some painting my friend did for me. I painted the ceiling in this room a very dark brown color to stop reflection.










Back left surround speaker










Back right surround speaker










And finally my family/kitchen/dining room setup

This consists of a Samsung PS58C7000 3D display, Marantz SR7500 Reciever, XBOX-360 and PS3 










Thanks for looking.


----------



## Hotchip (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow, maybe i need some more posts before the


----------



## harrisrj17 (Jan 13, 2011)

Check out the help section theres tips on adding photo's before you get to your 5 posts, they will work, as you will see from my thread


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes ! it really needs some practice and posting to get the pictures show....onder: I guess you need to include







...


----------



## Hotchip (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok got it done, thanks.


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Setup looks pretty good.  Nice job!


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Very nice hotchip, looks like you have a great eye for details.


----------



## Hotchip (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey glad you like it, thanks guys.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Very nice setup Hotchip, is the artwork in the back on top of acoustic panels or is it just the color scheme of the room?

I love seeing all these different setups as I am trying to get ideas for a future theater room


----------



## Hotchip (Jan 13, 2011)

typ44q said:


> Very nice setup Hotchip, is the artwork in the back on top of acoustic panels or is it just the color scheme of the room?
> 
> I love seeing all these different setups as I am trying to get ideas for a future theater room


Thank you, the artwork at the back is on normal MDF boards i used to cover the windows to allow complete light control. Now you have said that though you've gotten me thinking about putting some sort of material on them to dampen the sound. There goes another weekend :crying: but i can live with that, don't know if the wife can though. I'm glad you like the room, it's still not there yet for me another few years should see it perfected. In home theater i'm always learning.


----------



## Diamonddelts (Jan 28, 2011)

Very nice setup. And I love the pictures on your wall.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

Hotchip said:


> Thank you, the artwork at the back is on normal MDF boards i used to cover the windows to allow complete light control. Now you have said that though you've gotten me thinking about putting some sort of material on them to dampen the sound. There goes another weekend :crying: but i can live with that, don't know if the wife can though. I'm glad you like the room, it's still not there yet for me another few years should see it perfected. In home theater i'm always learning.


That is a really cool alternative to using curtains! If you could find a fabric that matches that color, it probably would not be that noticeable, just have to get the approval from the boss


----------



## Hotchip (Jan 13, 2011)

I'll tell my mate you like the pictures it will make his day, I will have a look into some material that i can add to the mdf to make it more absorbent for sound. As far as the wife is concerned she really doesn't mind what i do to that room as long as i'm happy (within a budget of course) so i have diplomatic immunity in there.


----------



## Ban-One (Jan 29, 2011)

I really like your theater room. Nice job.


----------



## fusionrx (Aug 19, 2010)

nice job. OJ simpson trial sketchs on the TV ;D ?


----------



## Hotchip (Jan 13, 2011)

Ha thanks guys I think it looks more like a younger Kevin Bacon on trial than anything, unless the sketch artist was bored and trying to put his own spin on the trial. Got bored of sitting there drawing the same stereotypes everyday maybe :rubeyes:


----------



## nezff (Jan 9, 2011)

nice


----------

